# "I Eat Kittens"



## sarallyn (May 21, 2008)

Well, that's what Gracie was telling me. To tell you the truth, I think she actually likes them.

eyeing up her prey...









going in for the attack...










"nom nom nom"









"okay, i'm done!"











some of Gracie outside,





























some pretty flowers;


----------



## spiffybeth (May 21, 2008)

the pooch and the kitten are cute!!!! :heart:


----------



## Senor Hound (May 22, 2008)

Its nice to see that you have trained your pit bull to be a kind, sweet dog.  So many people will be mean to them to make them guard dogs, and its really not their fault, its the dumb people who think pit bulls are "cool and mean."

Your dog is a sweetheart, and I like her a lot.


----------



## Hobbes (May 22, 2008)

that is one tiny cute kitten youve got there and it looks like it got blue eyes which is quite amazing ^^ and I thought that pit bulls are all angry and bloodthirsty but I guess it really depends how their owners treat and train them. nice shots!


----------



## Mesoam (May 22, 2008)

holy crap that dog is LEAN!!!


----------



## That One Guy (May 22, 2008)

nom nom nom.......:lmao:


----------



## sarallyn (May 22, 2008)

ahaha, thanks, guys!



Hobbes said:


> but I guess it really depends how their owners treat and train them. nice shots!



there ya go! they are such awesome dogs when they're treated well. and thanks! 



Mesoam said:


> holy crap that dog is LEAN!!!



why, thank you. i'll forward the comment to Gracie.


----------



## Hobbes (May 23, 2008)

I am thinking about to get a cat in the not so distant future and I MAY will get a dog too so if I will I am going to ask you for some advice how to train and treat it so it will be just as lean as your pit bull


----------



## GeorgiaOwl (May 23, 2008)

Great shots. I love the flowers....esp. the purple/blue with the drops of water on it.


----------



## husky_mom (May 23, 2008)

OMG!!... I love your dog!!.. and kitty!!.. look at Gracie´s muscle...I´m envious... 

and mayor congrats to you for being such a great pet owner and showing people Pits are really nice dogs and not just the ones you mslty hear about... with love and good training you go far...


----------



## sarallyn (May 23, 2008)

thanks a lot, guys.


----------



## sarallyn (May 23, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> I MAY will get a dog too so if I will I am going to ask you for some advice how to train and treat it so it will be just as lean as your pit bull



I would love to give you some advice if you ever get a pup 
(and if you ever do want a pup, make sure to check your local animal shelters, first! that's where I got Gracie)


----------

